# It's Official I'm Going Back



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Well, I made it official and am headed back to South Africa for a hunt.

I debated on a 7 day or the 10 day hunt and decided on the 10 day one which includes a few more animals.

So now the planning begins, well not really. Since I have been over once I'll just duplicate 99% of what I did in 2015 and I'll be ready for 2022. I took stock of my ammo and I'll just need to load up a few rounds for my .340 Weatherby to take over so I am set on the ammo and rifle side. I had though about using the outfitters rifles and ammo but by the time that I pay what they are asking I might as well as take my own. I'll do a pre approved riffle permit which will get me through the rifle import section much quicker along with a meet and greet to get whisked through customs.

It's going to be a very long year and a half which when it gets here will go all too fast.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Very cool. Congrats on that! 

Hopefully things will have settled down in the US, and around the globe by then.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Sounds like an incredible adventure!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Neato!! Good luck Critter!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Want to go Goob? 

It would be one last hurrah for you before you say your I dooooooo's.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

what animals do you have in mind ? I signed up for another New Mexico BULL ELK hunt, but it is for ME this time hahahahah


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There are 12 animals in the package.

My main one is a warthog followed by a blue wildebeest. Then we have a kudu, gemsbuck, impala, blestbuck, and a duiker. and a few cull animals. Then I can choose 3 of the following: baboon, jackal, bushbuck, mountain reedbuck, white blestbuck, black springbuck,cape springbuck or a ostrich. Of those I may try for a jackal, baboon, and who knows? a ostrich....

The outfitted cost is $6400 US. I figure airfair will be around $2000, tips and other necessaries $1000. Then dip and pack and shipping back home around $2000. All of the trophies that I will bring home will be euros except for the warthog.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

That is great, have a good time !!


I guess I am weird, I don't have any desire to do that, I'm not much of a traveler. 
So I will live vicariously thru your story and pictures of the trip. :mrgreen:


Plus my wife says I can't have any more heads in the house, and the cabin is full.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm jealous. I'll be back in Africa before too long, and this time, I'll be able to do some hunting.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There still might be a spot left for you


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Good for you. While I've never had the desire to hunt Africa, I have always wanted to visit and see it. 

You might be able to save some money on the taxidermy side if the plan is pushed thru to ban the importation of trophies. That is a hot topic with some legs.....
.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The USFW threw a monkey wrench into the importation of warthogs and primates. It used to be that if the item such as a euro skull had been processed, or if the hide had been mounted that they didn't have to go to a USDA approved site. Now everything needs to go to that USDA site before it goes to the owners home. It doesn't matter if it is a finished product or raw. 

As for other animals I can see more restrictions on the cats, elephants, and rhinos. But it really shouldn't affect the other animals. 

I know, famous last words


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Have fun, Critter. I hope to hunt the dark continent myself someday. I might have to use you as an information source once the time comes.


----------

